# Blue Green Algae



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Blue green algae, funky smelling too, is invading my emersed crypt tank. The plants are fine, but the wet substrate in the pots is growing this algae and am worried about the health of the plant. I have had this algae invade one other tank and it killed most of my plants and went away on its own after 10 months. There are lots of snails in this tank, and lots of floating plants to shade the water. What can I do??? Help!!! rayer:


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

Try the H2O2 method, it worked for me. It's in the archives. Good luck.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've used peroxide - a lot. There's a very very very fine line between enough such that it works and too much so everyhtings dead.

You can get rid of the stuff by adding nitrate. It's also killed by flourish excel. So, some marconutrients and flourish excel will make very short work of it (and are beneficial to the plants) although either one by themselves will work.

Lots of things will work, copper sulfate, peroxide, antibiotics but all will make a mess of your tank and have other drawbacks. I figure it's easier to work with nature than against it. So just remove what
you can physically, change a bunch of the water and add nitrate at the very lease and some excel as well if you want to do a bit better.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got some of that in a few pots - has been there for months in some cases and causes no
harm to my plants. A little java moss on top seems to hinder it. I tried peroxide - nearly killed
my plants. Whatever you try - make sure you only try in one pot and wait a week or 10 days
to see if it had any good/bad effects.


----------

